# Fred's patella fully healed



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

For those of you not on FB. Fred is now hiking his 3 miles again. I want to thank the people who suggested I look into other alternatives to surgery. The homeopathic vet worked. He will not need surgery at this point! He is running and playing now Even with a grade 3/4 luxating patella, he is running fine. It appears his partial CCL tear healed too. I swear by the asian herbs......

Check him out on his hike:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Good news, amigo Freddie! Now get out there and RLH! I take my Popi on a 3 or 4 mile hike each day too. He could lose some weight!

I always feel like I have an empty belly, do you think Asian accurate puncture or urbs would work on that too?

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yo Ricky! Thanks buddy. I am glad to be back. I was mortified having to ride around in that stroller for a month...sheesh. I don't know if the asian herbs would help with your belly. I feel you pain. Mom keeps me lean because of my knee. Brother Scudder is way shorter than me and is allowed to be a pound bigger than me.....Figure that one out. And she thinks she spoils us.....NOT!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

WTG, Fred! :whoo: So glad that the nonsurgery route worked for you too, says Tyler. Loved the video.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Great to hear Fred is back to hiking and enjoying !


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys! And a special thanks to you Mary You were the one who suggested alternative options.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> Thanks guys! And a special thanks to you Mary You were the one who suggested alternative options.


You're welcome, Linda. Glad Fred had such great results and is back to hiking. He looked so happy in the video.


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

That is wonderful news. I'm so happy for Fred!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Wow, I am sitting here cheering inside and trying not to cry. I am so happy it worked out this way for Fred. I am happy that he is a dog and able to go forth into the world with a sense of fun, now that he has been freed from limitation. Maybe not forever, no one knows for how long, but the point is that he isn't worrying about it, he's just living! With much joy, it seems. Man, dogs are awesome!


----------



## SJ1998 (Feb 4, 2013)

That is awesome news! I am so glad for you and your hav family 

From time to time we've used the chinese herbs for our lab, and have had success also.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys!! It is good to have him back

Glad we don't need to do surgery. When I had the consult with the orthopedic surgeon, she discovered a heart murmur. The murmur would have created more risk....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

great to hear Linda. :whoo:


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Great news!!!!!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

lfung5 said:


> Thanks guys!! It is good to have him back
> 
> Glad we don't need to do surgery. When I had the consult with the orthopedic surgeon, she discovered a heart murmur. The murmur would have created more risk....


The vet discovered a heart murmur on Tyler about five years ago before undergoing his first and only dental cleaning. She said they would monitor him very closely and, thankfully, he was fine. I realize that a dental cleaning does not take as long as surgery, but still it was a worry.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I was at my vet today because Fred got in a fight with Scudder and got a scratch on his eye. Anyway, I told him the orthopedic surgeon heard a heart murmur. He took a listen and said there's nothing. I think he was so worked up and nervous, maybe the surgeon heard a fast beating heart


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm glad he is all healed and ready to go on all those great long hikes with you.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Great news! My dogs Miya had ACL surgery six weeks ago and is still not putting weight on that leg. Is this normal after six weeks?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi don't know because Fred only had surgery for luxating patella. This time he partially tore CCL. I would call surgeon. It doesn't sound right. Hope everything is ok!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

leena365 said:


> Great news! My dogs Miya had ACL surgery six weeks ago and is still not putting weight on that leg. Is this normal after six weeks?


I, too, would call the surgeon. When Tyler tore his ACL last year at age 16, we chose the non-surgery route due to his age and he was putting weight on it within a matter of days.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Great video of Fred running! He appeared to be loving the freedom! So sorry about the eye scratch - I hope it is not serious - but it must be a relief to know that there is no apparent heart murmur.

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Starr! I am happy he is doing much better


----------

